# first grow ever help!!!



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 15, 2015)

Does she (fingers crossed) look healthy. She's 5 weeks old today, this is my first grow ever just a regular run of the mill seed. I have black berry kush seeds but wanted to test my skills first. 

View attachment WP_20150515_13_39_26_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150515_13_40_04_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150515_13_40_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 15, 2015)

Good first attempt but you have a soil problem, it looks so compact I'm afraid the roots are having a hard time getting air. This also affects your wet dry cycle. The plant looks healthy, it is just sorta small and stretched for a five week old plant. I would re-pot that into some seed starter mix..... Fox Farms Light Warrior is a good one, but not the only one. You want your mix to be "light" it needs to hold some moisture but drain well, she don't like it when her feet are wet. And I'm not sure what type of lighting you have but it is not sufficient, the plant is stretching because its looking for better light. I think you have a good start and everything that needs to be addressed is fairly easy and when you re-pot bury the stem up to the 1st set of leaves and you will be set. Hopefully that was helpful.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2015)

Well, how do I say this gently? She is green and that is good. Do you have lights? She is stretching already because she isn't under the right light.

The soil looks not so good. Looks like it  has no drainage or much air for the roots.  At 5 weeks she isn't doing so hot.

Ok, but you are here now and we all can help. What is you plan for this fragile baby? Out doors? Indoors?  Tell us.
PS, Glad you are here.. welcome to the best place to learn.


----------



## mindtrip (May 15, 2015)

As others have said, soil & light appear to be big issues.

After that, having a fan blowing lightly on her will help strengthen/thicken the stem.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 16, 2015)

I have a small fan that's how I got her stem to strengthen up originally, she is under a florescent and two cfl lights as of yesterday was just one cfl. I just bought an all natural organic soil with N to repot her asap. Maybe I need to rethink the positioning of the lights as well. Thank you all, all of the given info has been helpful and reassuring I think if I address those main issues we'll be on our way, sounds funny but we already have a bond haha. I know she wants to grow. Thanks again every one will def. Show her back off in a couple weeks for more feedback.

Been researching for months and know have have tons to learn thank you for being forgiving in your critique.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 16, 2015)

Thank you that helps so much thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Locked (May 16, 2015)

Yeah that soil is not doing you any favors for sure...it should be a lot bigger for 5 weeks.  Better soil and more light are needed.


----------



## mindtrip (May 16, 2015)

If you can get away from CFL as she gets bigger, it will benefit you greatly.  I know lights are expensive, but THG recommended this one to me (as I'm on a tight budget) and it's gotten me through one successful grow so far: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-GLK600GW19-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B004L3AQ1U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1431799860&sr=8-2&keywords=apollo+600w[/ame]

It's nothing fancy, but it has everything light-wise you need - bulbs, ballast, hood, ratchet hangers.  And if you've got more you can spend, the sky is the limit with lighting.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 16, 2015)

Thank you big help I have another half to answer to haha as far as what I spend....im making lee way with her slowly in how much I spend it takes coaxing haha


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

It is an intial investment. I was buying before I grew, so in the long run i am saving money, but that is after 7 years growing. Truth of it is, if i was buying i wouldn't be smoking this much too.. Good luck with the wife.. We need her on your side. lol


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 16, 2015)

Ty she's gettin there so far I have gotten permission for multiples and the complete use of one of our four closet. Giving her the growing fever.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2015)

She could be a great helper. Invite her to join your grow..Tell her i said hi.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 16, 2015)

She's def. Getting into it, she researches herself now will come out with random info I love it. I'm hoping it becomes a team effort.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2015)

I hope it becomes a team effort, too--that makes it a lot more fun.

Tell us how much money you have to work with and the size of your closets and we can help you.  I am going to advise you to do a whole whole bunch of reading and start over.  

There really is a reason that cannabis is expensive--it is expensive to set up a proper grow and difficult to grow.  It takes about 4 months from seed to harvest and a hundred things can go wrong during that time that can wipe out your crop.  The more you know about things like good soil mixtures, what to feed them, how much light and what type of light they need, ventilation needs, nutrient needs, etc, etc.  Start with good genetics-do not use bagseed!  Do not expect this to be easy or cheap, it isn't.  But it is impossible to put into words just how wonderful it is to grow your own and this can be a wonderful hobby for a couple to do together.  

So, let us know what you are working with and we will help you get you set up the best we can.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 17, 2015)

I am considering a complete do over yes because I dont need all my closets occupied with plants because I've had to separate because of growth stages and different grow environments needed. I will get back to you on exact money figures I really want to do this and I want to do it right. I'm am determined as all hell.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2015)

You will succeed.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 17, 2015)

This is her after a repot a temporary state of being. She seems much happier just over night. I will continue to baby and nurture only because. But I will be researching a bit more before I start a new batch I hadn't realized how unprepared in material I was. I feel bad trying to keep growing under not ideal conditions. I've put my other sprouts to rest choosing to just concentrate on her in particular for now. 

View attachment WP_20150517_18_44_39_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150517_18_44_17_Pro.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 17, 2015)

well everybody above gave you some great advice! listen an do some research an you will be fine! BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2015)

You are going to want to get more seeds going right away....but you also need a good place to put them, so let's get you going as soon as we can with a suitable set-up.  With an attitude like yours, I am sure that you are going to be a great grower--you have the want and enthusiasm.

The reason that you want more seeds going is that your one little plant could be male or if you used bagseed, it could hermy, or (heaven forbid) it could die.  

In addition to the amount of money you can spend on this project, tell us about your closets, do you rent or own your home, what is the summer climate like where you live?  This will also help us advise you.

Let's get you growing!  Your baby plant looks salvageable, but your new medium looks really barky.  While it is better than soil that is too dense, your soil is very important...it is where the plant roots live, breathe, and grow.  What exactly is it?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 18, 2015)

The soil she's in now is organic garden soil brand Just Natural it was what I had at the time and I knew I had to repot her soon which I'm glad I did roots.were growing up the pot walls back to the top. I'm putting together a budget now researching light prices. My closet space I will be using  is like 3x3.5 with a half shelf about only 10" from the floor which I thought might prove useful if you need a pic for a better mental pic just let me know. 

I do rent but I have permission so they wont have to be suddenly moved just because my landlord needs to look around for any given reason. I live in Connecticut. I am prepared to grow through the cold season. Each one of our rooms has its own thermostat for heat and the closet I'm using is in the third bedroom which is used for nothing so if I got really serious I could use the whole small bedroom. 

Would you be allowed to provide me with a good reasonably priced seed site? Hemp Goddess


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2015)

Anyone here can recommend seed sites.  It is so cool that there are so many different strains of cannabis now that you can kind of pick what kind of high you want and find something will suit your needs.  Sativa dominant plants are larger than indicas, usually take longer to flower, but will produce more.  They give a more up energetic high.  I love starting my day with a nice uppity strain, my favorite being Satori.  Hybrids with about an even mix are good all-around daytime strains with most being neither too uppity or too couch-lock.  Indica dominant strains are at the other end of the spectrum.  Indicas stay smaller and flower faster.  They are more laid back strains--some are really couch lock strains.  There are places on the web that list different strains and the properties of them.  I like Leafly, but there are a lot others.  https://www.leafly.com/start-exploring

Read up on lighting requirements so you know what you will need for 10.5 sq ft.  Stay away from CFLs.  While they may at first appear to be cheaper, when you get as many as you need, they are not and there are other negatives.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 18, 2015)

Ty that helps and I've looked around and it is well within my budget to go the extra mile and order seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2015)

I would not use the Just Natural soil again.  It is not a good idea to use what you just have lying around, but to go out and get what you need.  Multiple transplantings are hard on plants and we really try to do it only 2-3 times during an entire grow.  The reason that the Just Natural soil is not the best is because it has nutrients added.  Cannabis has special needs and wants and pre-nuted soils do not have the right elements in the right proportions for cannabis.

And it is going to take more than money--you really do need to do some reading and studying so you can set up a proper environment with proper medium, ventilation, temps, RH, etc, etc and know what to feed and water  them, how much, how often, at what pH level--there truly is a lot to this growing indoors.  But good genetics is the first step.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 19, 2015)

Ty so much you have been so helpful. So I'm gonna keep doing the reading thing and I will be checking back in. Cause I'm sure I'll have more questions and honestly sometimes the information I'm reading is hard to interpret/comprehend, and I'm no dummy lol. It's helps a lot more for someone to actually give me a specific answer to my specific questions. Have a nice day Hemp Goddess and again ty so much for your patience and speedy responses.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 23, 2015)

I made a huge mistake she is just now 5 weeks old so then she was about 3


----------

